# ADA Aqua Soil



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to planted aquariums, but not to tanks in general. This is my first tank in almost five years. I have a small 10 gallon tank going, with CO2 and ADA Aqua Soil. This is day two and my water is still extremely cloudy, even with the 50% water changes daily. 

This is not the powder form, but the smaller pellets. Does anyone have any experience with this? I have not yet placed several plants and am worried that every time I move anything in the tank it's going to be cloudy for years.

I just can't stand to see cloudy water like this and it's making me crazy.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

How long has your tank been running? Are there any fish in the tank? 


*edit* Oops I noticed that you did mention that your tank has been running for 2 days. 

I had the same problem. I used some purgien and it cleared up the water. 

What filter and what filter media are you using? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

No, no fish in the tank at all. As I said, I'm not new to having tanks and fish keeping in general and I know better. The tank has only been going for a few days, just asking for anyone's experience and how long until the water clears up


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

at some fish stores they have X-cloud (or any other de clouder) and it will get rid of all the clouds in about 2 hours


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I do several 50% water changes the first week without the lights on, just letting the substrate settle and the water clear. By then, it's pretty much clear. Then, I add plants. Then, I do another one or two 50% water changes immediately to clear the water. I add shrimp and snails. Once the plants start showing new growth, I add a few fish. A week later, I add a few more fish, etc until I finally get the right amount.

My Aquasoil is old and has been used in two or three setups over the years. I keep reusing it. Dumping old, wet, muddy Aquasoil into a tank and filling with water creates quite a mess. I eventually developed the above method to address the issue. If you haven't planted much or added any fauna, just keep doing 50% water changes. In fact, when you refill after a water change, don't fill all the way up. Just fill up a little. Then drain again. That way, you get a higher concentration of suspended particles in a smaller volume of water.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Won't the big water changes just keep stirring it up? Why not let it completely settle and then do smaller changes every few days?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

If aquasoil dust settles, my experience has been that it forms a mud on the surface of the substrate. Then, anything can stir it up at any time. I like to do larger water changes and use a powerhead to keep it stirred up. That way, I can pull it out through the water column. You can also use a hose to siphon up what settles on the substrate.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

forddna said:


> Won't the big water changes just keep stirring it up? Why not let it completely settle and then do smaller changes every few days?


The reason for the large water changes isn't for water clarity but to removed excess nutrients that leach into the water from the Aqua Soil. 

I will definately try the afore mentioned things and see what happens. I would leave the lights off but the plants are already in the tank. The lights are starting out on 6 hours a day.

I'm not at home right now so I can't speak on the filtration. I bought the tank used and was planning on upgrading the filtration soon.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you distrubing the substrate when you do the water change? You not moving substrate around are you?


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my 29g setup. My advice us to not only do frequent water changes but also to rinse out the filter media every other day. It gets really dirty from all that dust and debris. It will lead to green water if you don't clean the media. I realize your trying to build up bacteria but you'll never get your water clear if you dint rinse the media. You'll have plenty of ammonia to build up your nitrites and nitrates for a few weeks from the Aquasoil. So rinse now and get your water clear then worry about your parameters.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Are you distrubing the substrate when you do the water change? You not moving substrate around are you?


No, my plants are even unplanted. I was planning on doing some aquascaping tomorrow, after one 50% change in the morning and then another 50% change a few hours after the plants and what not are in place. Then nothing else will be disturbed for awhile.




Finalplay10 said:


> I had a similar problem with my 29g setup. My advice us to not only do frequent water changes but also to rinse out the filter media every other day. It gets really dirty from all that dust and debris. It will lead to green water if you don't clean the media. I realize your trying to build up bacteria but you'll never get your water clear if you dint rinse the media. You'll have plenty of ammonia to build up your nitrites and nitrates for a few weeks from the Aquasoil. So rinse now and get your water clear then worry about your parameters.


I actually noticed some green water today so I did exactly what you suggested and rinsed out the filter media. I will continue to do that. I'm honestly not the least bit worried about the water parameters until I get the cloudy water under control.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah keep rinsing that filter media. Once the water is clear just rinse it one last time and you'll be good to go for awhile !


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

fill the tank slowly and dont stir up the aquasoil during the water change. dunno why so many people have problem with cloudy water. but even after rescape, replant, and all that the water is crystal clear within the next hour or so.


----------



## Bubble Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Let it sit for a week or two then the cloudiness will go away eventually. It just needs some time for all the dirt to settle down.

I remember the first time I used ADA soil, I just poured water in it and it just stirred everything up and got all cloudy. From what I read, I had to let it sit for two weeks just to get all the ammonia and bad things out of the ADA soil. So I just let it sit and about a week or so the water settled down and started to clear. Just don't run any filters until everything settles down. Also use a net before you run the filter to scope up any debris that is floating around.

Next time make sure to plant the things you want and slowly add water to your aquarium. 

Here is a good video clip so you can get an idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJdMXgW0E2I


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Hadley said:


> No, my plants are even unplanted. I was planning on doing some aquascaping tomorrow, after one 50% change in the morning and then another 50% change a few hours after the plants and what not are in place. Then nothing else will be disturbed for awhile.


During your water changes are you putting a plate, some newspaper or something else to pour the water onto so that it doesn't hit the substrate?

Your two 50% water changes back to back will do nothing to clear the water if you plant with the tank full. Before you plant I suggest removing as much of the water as possible, then plant and re-fill. 

I set up two aquasoil tanks. The first one I set up I planted after filling the tank and halfway through planting couldn't see anything for all of the dust I had kicked up. Had to do a number of 90%+ water changes to clear it up. The second tank I planted before filling and had no problems at all with cloudy water.


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

Going to jump in on this topic so as to not make a new one.

Running ADA last week, changed water 3 times so far, 80%. Water is clear when I first change it but after 2 days the water is greenish brown and I have a oily film on the surface of the water.

I didn't have the floating particles or the cloudy issue when doing my initial fill as I misted the soil with a spray bottle first then spent 2 hours filling it slow.

Any advice?


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

captain_bu said:


> During your water changes are you putting a plate, some newspaper or something else to pour the water onto so that it doesn't hit the substrate?
> 
> Your two 50% water changes back to back will do nothing to clear the water if you plant with the tank full. Before you plant I suggest removing as much of the water as possible, then plant and re-fill.
> 
> I set up two aquasoil tanks. The first one I set up I planted after filling the tank and halfway through planting couldn't see anything for all of the dust I had kicked up. Had to do a number of 90%+ water changes to clear it up. The second tank I planted before filling and had no problems at all with cloudy water.


Yes, I have been careful not to disturb the substrate during water changes. 

I can remove as much as the water as possible tonight and then refill it tonight. Not a problem. I'll do that tonight, and refill the tank and then work with water changes from there.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a quick update, I drained all the water I could get out of the tank, planted and aquascaped before re-adding water (I didn't use a plate this time but I siphoned the new water over a rock so it wouldn't disturb the substrate) and I also added some chemical clearer to the tank. Already it looks better. I think with just a little more patience it'll be perfect. 

I'm going to spend the next few weeks taking care of the plants, planting some extra (still have some space to fill) and working on my water parameters. Hopefully this is the end of the cloudy ADA Aqua Soil battle.

I just can't STAND cloudy water.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Did another 50% water change first thing this morning, cleaned the filter media and things are looking 80% better!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I had this issue when I first used AS, and after 2 weeks of 80% WC every day I was ready to give up until I found the solution. Put a 100g pouch of Purigen in your filter. Overnight you will have crystal clear water. Then do not disturb the media too much.


----------

